# Any other suggestions.



## kmax (Oct 8, 2007)

I Have to hunt so much other stuff to compensate for the lack of a muzzy elk tag this year, Pheasant, Dove, Grouse, Chucker, Cottontail, then Turkey... I am going to have to get by I guess. Oh I may through in a Dog or two as well. Any other suggestions


----------

